# sugar or salt scrubs



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

What is the best type of sugar or salt for scrubs?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2008)

I prefer sugar, it is scrubbier & won't burn if you have cuts, cat scratches or just shaved.


----------



## Becky (Jul 10, 2008)

Me too, I prefer sugar. I just don't like the way salt makes my skin feel. I use just normal white sugar.


----------



## digit (Jul 10, 2008)

I have to vote for sugar for the same reasons as Tab. But I do like salt on my feet.

Digit


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 14, 2008)

Yup!! Definately sugar.


----------



## Serenegoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm gonna be the odd one out-I prefer salt :shock:


----------



## chlobue (Jul 25, 2008)

I use light brown sugar in my scrubs. YUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMYYY.


----------



## Serenegoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

chlobue said:
			
		

> I use light brown sugar in my scrubs. YUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMYYY.



Ditto-the combination of light brown sugar and dark brown sugar with sweet orange essential oil is quite hard to beat-for me anyway.

 :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 25, 2008)

I like brown sugar!


----------



## Healinya (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree, I like sugar better.


----------



## soap_lady (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a sugar gal myself....


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 12, 2008)

*sugar scrubs*

brown sugar with sweetcakes brown sugar and spice. or pecan pie!   yummy!!!!!

monet


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

Sugar, baby sugar!  :wink:


----------

